# [SOLVED]Cardreader install problem

## stoil

Hi,

I have Omnikey 6121 and would like to use it in firefox.started with howto at http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/SECURITY_Emailing_with_smartcards, but gpg test didn't work  :Sad: 

Then installed test tools for pcsc and :

 *Quote:*   

> localhost pcsc-tools-1.4.15 # ./pcsc_scan
> 
> PC/SC device scanner
> 
> V 1.4.15 (c) 2001-2009, Ludovic Rousseau <ludovic.rousseau@free.fr>
> ...

 

so it is there, but somehow opensc doesn't work with it. what could be the reason?

Here are more command outputs:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost stoil # pkcs11-tool -O
> 
> error: PKCS11 function C_OpenSession failed: rv = CKR_TOKEN_NOT_PRESENT (0xe0)
> 
> Aborting.
> ...

 

pcsc-lite is version 1.5.3

opens is 0.11.8.

Thanks,

StoilLast edited by stoil on Tue Jun 09, 2009 4:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stoil

The problem was that dev-libs/opensc by default is emerged without pcsc-lite use flag!

----------

